# Jack W. Takes It All



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats on the SC contest!  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you sir.  I couldn't do it with out all of knowledge that has come my way from boards like this.  You've been a great supporter.  I hope I can some day repay your generosity. 

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 29, 2006)

=D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 30, 2006)

Way to go Jack !


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Jack!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah congratulations Jack, again!  Wasn't this posted before!  #-o


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Yeah congratulations Jack, again!  Wasn't this posted before!  #-o


Yep.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations Jack!  You are on a roll!


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Congratulations Jack!  You are on a roll!


DA


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I thought


----------

